# Different stages of FA-dom



## ManOWar (Apr 2, 2007)

**When I was 14, possibly younger, I formed the "ideal woman" in my head. I knew she would be short---like around 5'3---and fat, like over 200 pounds. No specifics. Just "fat" and "short". Everyone's got their mental picture of "ideal mate", and that was mine. At the time, the net hadn't come into wide use, so there were no photos to judge from---all I knew were the girls from my hometown, and who I found myself attracted to.

(I should say my "ideal woman" wasn't just a body with no personality---I knew she would be funny, smart and kind. That goes without saying, but I'm saying it anyway!)

*When I was older and discovered magazines and online photos, I knew I wanted a woman whose stomach folded over---as far down as it could go. I didn't care about boobs, weight, behinds. I just wanted a woman with a nice, fat stomach. That sent me over the moon.

*As time went on, my idea of sexy expanded, and I discovered I was very much attracted to women upward of 300 pounds---and over 400 pounds. Not that I didn't like smaller women anymore---but I started realizing there was something primal that supersize women evoked in me; something about being surrounded by hundreds of pounds of flesh. Also, I was lucky enough to experience the objects of my desire in real life, not just in photos. 

*And now, as a full-blown adult, I enjoy every aspect of big women regardless of size. I adore stretch marks, whether red or white or anything in between. 

I love breasts that have begun a rapid plunge toward earth (making older women alluring to me) as well as the way they connect with a woman's back rolls. I am wild about cellulite; the more divots a woman has, the more turned on I am---I love to explore cellulite with a light brush of fingers, a sharp, sensitive tongue and to look at it as well.

I adore back-of-the-knee fat. I love "bunts", a vulgar term for women whose mons are so full of soft flesh that they form a combo of "belly" and the c-word.

I LOVE pudgy little fingers. I am wild about elbow fat hanging over onto arms. I love a thick double chin, chubby cheeks.

And the list goes on.

When you love something, you love it! And so my tastes have expanded, and I express that to you this morning, no April fool!*


----------



## Bagalute (Apr 2, 2007)

ManOWar said:


> * Everyone's got their mental picture of "ideal mate"*



I disagree. Some or maybe many do but I am not one of them. I know my ideal woman would have to be intelligent, funny and most likely big. Apart from that the picture is never finished until I see my ideal woman (right now I am with my perfect girl  ) . I don't see a certain hair colour, an apple/pear/hourglass shape, a certain height or weight, breast size or anything


----------



## BaronAaron (Apr 2, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> I disagree. Some or maybe many do but I am not one of them. I know my ideal woman would have to be intelligent, funny and most likely big. Apart from that the picture is never finished until I see my ideal woman (right now I am with my perfect girl  ) . I don't see a certain hair colour, an apple/pear/hourglass shape, a certain height or weight, breast size or anything



Amazing how you can take 8 words out of a 400-word post and find the one thing you disagree with, and post about it.

I love this place.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree. I'm taken, but when I was imagining the "dream girl" or whatever, I usually had more of a personality type in mind; physical stuff can be important too, but I usually didn't involve that until I had a particular girl in mind. Wow, my love life sounds like a spreadsheet.


----------



## BaronAaron (Apr 3, 2007)

It never fails to amaze me how someone can take 8 words out of the OP's very detailed and interesting account of his process, and post here about how they "disagree". Not a word do they say about the guy's obvious adoration (FAT ADMIRATION, ANYONE??) of big ladies, which to me is always inspiring to read about.

I love this place sometimes...

lmao


----------



## Tooz (Apr 3, 2007)

BaronAaron said:


> It never fails to amaze me how someone can take 8 words out of the OP's very detailed and interesting account of his process, and post here about how they "disagree". Not a word do they say about the guy's obvious adoration (FAT ADMIRATION, ANYONE??) of big ladies, which to me is always inspiring to read about.
> 
> I love this place sometimes...
> 
> lmao


Yeah, I think people need to calm down. It's one little part of a bigger picture. I always get a kick out of the OP's posts, they make me smile.


----------



## Bagalute (Apr 3, 2007)

Two words: Forum & Discussion

All I said (and it wasn't even OT imo) was that not everyone's experiences are the same as ManOwar's. I am happy he shared this post with us but since when aren't you allowed to answer or disagree with somebody (regardless whether it's about one sentence or an entire post)?


----------



## Tooz (Apr 3, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> Two words: Forum & Discussion
> 
> All I said (and it wasn't even OT imo) was that not everyone's experiences are the same as ManOwar's. I am happy he shared this post with us but since when aren't you allowed to answer or disagree with somebody (regardless whether it's about one sentence or an entire post)?



Well, you could have stuck in that you were happy he shared. I think Baron means that all too often people jump on the negative train. When you don't say ANYTHING positive (well, if you don't feel anything positive I guess it's okay) it seems like you dislike it. Also. The OP's posts are generally supposed to just be happy, and people are getting all serious like, "OH, I DON'T HAVE JUST ONE TYPE JKGNKFJU etc."


----------



## BaronAaron (Apr 3, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Well, you could have stuck in that you were happy he shared. I think Baron means that all too often people jump on the negative train. When you don't say ANYTHING positive (well, if you don't feel anything positive I guess it's okay) it seems like you dislike it. Also. The OP's posts are generally supposed to just be happy, and people are getting all serious like, "OH, I DON'T HAVE JUST ONE TYPE JKGNKFJU etc."



DIMENSIONS RULE #1: Don't read through someone's whole post and reply in context, which in this case is a celebratory, positive post about fat women. Rather, select a very small section of text, or some word they used that you don't like, and post about that. And make sure you do it within two seconds of reading the post, too---speed is paramount. Don't think. 

And when you spew, do not by any means say anything postive before you share your disagreement. Always pounce. If someone objects, call into play the First Amendment or other such defense. DO NOT COP TO BEING A KNEE-JERK, EMPHASIS ON THE JERK.

Finally, always state you are attracted to "all sizes" to gain points with the ladies. By no means come out and say you like flabby hanging fat.

Otherwise people might get the idea this website, like, celebrates fat or something.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 3, 2007)

I always enjoy your posts ManOWar.


----------



## ciaobella (Apr 3, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I always enjoy your posts ManOWar.



As do I :smitten: 

I know some people are so quick to jump onto the "it's not the outside that matters" band wagon but seriously: I'm fat, it's a BIG (pun intended) part of who I am and there is nothing that pleases me more than someone like the OP declaring his love for fat girls the way he does. I look forward to each and everyone of his posts and I'd hate to see him derailed by others who aren't so open about what they do and don't want. Since when is it a crime to say I like fat women; he did after all have a disclaimer in his post about it not all being about looks for those of you who missed it. Seriously people, get over yourselves.

And to the OP, please keep posting! :wubu:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm not really an FA as I still like thin people too, but I thought the OP had a really hot read. 

Our tastes do evolve.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 3, 2007)

*Man 1: * "Everybody's got a mental picture of what they like."

*Man 2:* "Not me. No siree. Place any 'ol woman at all before me and I'll like her instantly, as long as she's got ___(insert mental picture here)____."


----------



## rainyday (Apr 3, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I always get a kick out of the OP's posts, they make me smile.



Ditto. I thought it was an interesting and fat-positive read. I hope more guys will expand on how their tastes have changed because I'd like to read it.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Apr 3, 2007)

I like how someone can post about how they innocently "disagree" with a small part of someone's post on a nice(?) board like this, and they're attacked because they didn't shout the original's praises loud enough? I liked the original post and appreciated its sentiment, and me and Bagalute were just trying to facilitate discussion.

Everyone here needs to be 10 times less defensive, please. Not everyone who has a slightly different opinion is looking for a flame war.


----------



## BaronAaron (Apr 3, 2007)

Ekim said:


> I like how someone can post about how they innocently "disagree" with a small part of someone's post on a nice(?) board like this



I guess you're one of those people in the city who throws your soda can on the ground because, hey, what the hell, there's already litter there.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Apr 3, 2007)

BaronAaron said:


> I guess you're one of those people in the city who throws your soda can on the ground because, hey, what the hell, there's already litter there.



Thanks for comparing my posts to refuse.

I'm just gonna opt out here, as this wasn't my topic in the first place, and you people are making this place seem more hostile than I would've thought.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 3, 2007)

For the record, even though the two guys commented on only one little part of the OP, they did so nicely and non-argumentatively. I think BaronAaron's jump on them was disproportionate to what they said, especially when he continued on with the "rules" and "refuse" post. 

I agree with the 10 times less sensitive sentiment... I think it could do _everyone_ some good to breath in and out and take a step back before posting. 

And in mod-mode, let's just try to keep it on topic. Thanks.


----------



## Russell Williams (Apr 4, 2007)

I occasionally repost this. There are often new people on the board and there are often FA's wondering about this new world they are finding.


I sometimes encounter women who wonder what an FA would find attractive about their bodies. 

The following may help FA's and women who do not understand what FA's find sexy about their bodies.



IN PRAISE OF FAT 



I am a practicing FA with years of experience. Long have I been
praising the bodies of beautiful fat women. In the process my
life has been enriched by meeting many wonderful women who take
justifiable pride in their supple, flexible, silky bodies.
However there are many young, untutored FA's in NAAFA who, while
recognizing that it brings great joy, are not fully aware of the
potential for ecstasy presented by the voluptuous, abundant body
of a charming, joyful, willing to be admired, fat woman. To
provide guidance to such inexperienced FA's I provide the
following thoughts gleaned from years of intensive practice.

I love the fat female form in all its multitudinous
manifestations. If a woman calls on the phone, or, while dressed
in a tent, stands in front of me, with no makeup on, I can easily
hold a deep, philosophical discussion with her. However, let the
woman in question have make up on, her hair in order and wear a
form fitting outfit, then my attention wanders, my mind stumbles,
and my train of logic runs off the track.

O neophyte FA, you know how the sight of a voluptuous fat body
rivets your attention. Long have you known that still or moving,
vertical or horizontal, clothed or not, the joys of fat are
legion. You have wondered why others climb mountains or buy
Rembrandts in their search for beauty when wondrous splendor is
as near as the local NAAFA meeting.

Novice FA, you have already learned that to watch a well dressed
fat woman stand and talk, to view her movements across the dance
floor, to lovingly watch each and every bounce as she comes down
a staircase, and ( oh heart be still!) to see one bouncing,
jiggling, and rippling on a diving board... are but a few of the
visual joys of fat.

But wait, oh neophyte FA, for there is more! For every ounce of
visual pleasure in a willing fat woman there is a pound of
tactile pleasure. The touching delights of fat seem endless.
They range from gently stroking a fat arm through hugging a large
soft body, to slowly laying one's head on a magnificent belly.
While your head is ensconced in her soft satin skin, the cares

and worries of the day dissipate. Your blood pressure drops,
your stress level plummets, you have a foretaste of the delights
of heaven.

Now, relaxed and refreshed, consider the following tactile
possibilities. One can view a willing fat woman resting on her
side and simultaneously stroke her fat as it billows across the
sheets. In time watch your source of delight as she reclines on
her back with the rhythmic movements of breathing raising and
lowering her massive, majestic, marvelous fat. Again draw your
fingers gently, slowly across her silken softness. Finally,
gently raise a large portion of her tender glory and watch it,
upon release, fall back, rippling and enticing across the bed
while slowly returning to a resting state.

Oh FA you are not dying. The hot flashes, the heart
palpitations, the shaking hands and loss of breath that you now
have are all the normal responses of an FA who has encountered a
very loving and desirable fat woman.

Yet, oh budding FA, your ecstasy can not continue to build
uninterrupted. There is more to fat then its soft comfort,
warmth, and security. We have not spoken of its thoughtful,
intellectual joys. The mathematician, artist, physicist, and
musician in each of us can all find relaxation, practice, and
enjoyment in fine, fair, friendly, flowing fat. The painter can
recreate on canvas, the mathematician can quantify; the physicist
can observe, measure, and weigh; and the musician can create
melodies with the bodies, bellies, thighs, arms and hips of their
loved ones.

But enough of these raphsodies on fat. My own angel of delight
has appeared. My train is rapidly running off its track. It is
time to retire with my large, lovely fat woman, and turn thoughts
into actions, words into deeds.


Russell F. Williams FA


----------



## ManOWar (Apr 5, 2007)

*Goodness!

I gotta change my name to ManOPeace.

Or, better yet---ManOPizza! 
*


----------



## Tina (Apr 6, 2007)

Russell Williams said:


> I occasionally repost this. There are often new people on the board and there are often FA's wondering about this new world they are finding.
> 
> I sometimes encounter women who wonder what an FA would find attractive about their bodies.
> 
> ...



Oh boy, does _this_ ever bring back memories! Those who were there will know what I'm talking about!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 6, 2007)

Ekim said:


> Thanks for comparing my posts to refuse.
> 
> I'm just gonna opt out here, as this wasn't my topic in the first place, and you people are making this place seem more hostile than I would've thought.



I don't want to come off as impolite which is why I've been reluctant to offer a serious response, but lets just say I disagree with your disagreement. Of course you have a mental picture of what you like. Somehow I can't see either you or Baron on bended knee proposing marriage to an 89 year old lady with whooping cough no matter how sassy she is. I'd venture a guess that someone like that would not fit in with your mental picture of the perfect soulmate. Your mental picture may be a bit more loosely defined than ManOfWar's, but surely you have one and it can be seen plainly by everyone and by your own admissions. 

I think where your posts rub people the wrong way is that it is plain to us that you clearly have a mental picture. Your 'disagreement' seems prompted by a battle of the mental pictures here and not by any actual disagreement at all. There's a subtle scent of, "My picture is better than yours because mine allows _____________," that comes off which is why so many people feel a need to come to the defense of ManOfWar. The bottom line is that your mental picture is not the same as his and that's all. You do have one though. Your responses may not have intended to be so but they come off as a put down and nobody likes that.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 6, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I don't want to come off as impolite which is why I've been reluctant to offer a serious response, but lets just say I disagree with your disagreement. Of course you have a mental picture of what you like. Somehow I can't see either you or Baron on bended knee proposing marriage to an 89 year old lady with whooping cough no matter how sassy she is. I'd venture a guess that someone like that would not fit in with your mental picture of the perfect soulmate. Your mental picture may be a bit more loosely defined than ManOfWar's, but surely you have one and it can be seen plainly by everyone and by your own admissions.
> 
> I think where your posts rub people the wrong way is that it is plain to us that you clearly have a mental picture. Your 'disagreement' seems prompted by a battle of the mental pictures here and not by any actual disagreement at all. There's a subtle scent of, "My picture is better than yours because mine allows _____________," that comes off which is why so many people feel a need to come to the defense of ManOfWar. The bottom line is that your mental picture is not the same as his and that's all. You do have one though. Your responses may not have intended to be so but they come off as a put down and nobody likes that.



I must spread some reputation around before giving it to you again.

Guess I don't rep enough.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 6, 2007)

ManOWar said:


> *Goodness!
> 
> I gotta change my name to ManOPeace.
> 
> ...



ha ha, rep for you for first laugh of the day, ManOPizza.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Apr 7, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I don't want to come off as impolite which is why I've been reluctant to offer a serious response, but lets just say I disagree with your disagreement. Of course you have a mental picture of what you like. Somehow I can't see either you or Baron on bended knee proposing marriage to an 89 year old lady with whooping cough no matter how sassy she is. I'd venture a guess that someone like that would not fit in with your mental picture of the perfect soulmate. Your mental picture may be a bit more loosely defined than ManOfWar's, but surely you have one and it can be seen plainly by everyone and by your own admissions.
> 
> I think where your posts rub people the wrong way is that it is plain to us that you clearly have a mental picture. Your 'disagreement' seems prompted by a battle of the mental pictures here and not by any actual disagreement at all. There's a subtle scent of, "My picture is better than yours because mine allows _____________," that comes off which is why so many people feel a need to come to the defense of ManOfWar. The bottom line is that your mental picture is not the same as his and that's all. You do have one though. Your responses may not have intended to be so but they come off as a put down and nobody likes that.



*is back holding white flag*

I didn't mean to offend anybody in the slightest. I guess I don't post enough here to demonstrate that I'm a pretty mild-mannered guy who doesn't mean to put anybody down if he can avoid it. I also think the comments by me and Bagalute were percieved as hostile because, overnight, 15 people jumped in to tell us that, because we thought he didn't mention the personality aspect (but I liked the original post, and the guy too!), that suddenly we were 1) against the board and 2) shallow, but we weren't admitting it. Speaking for myself, neither can be further from the truth; I do have a definite mental picture (though as you said, it's somewhat fluid), and the fact that I omitted that from what I thought was a fairly innocuous post in my opinion doesn't make me not appreciate whether a girl is fat or thin, young or old (tho I'm 19...of course I'm not going to marry a sick elderly woman), or any of the physical stuff that makes up a lot of the attraction between two people. I just didn't feel the need to parrot what someone had already said two posts up, especially when he pretty much covered it. This is whole thing was just taken _way_ out of proportion.

I respect everybody on this board, including you, Lilly, but I don't post here often enough for you or most of the regulars to know me, and to say that my posts carry a "subtle scent" of anything is unfair. This is supposed to be a casual board, and there's no call for anybody to get personal.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2007)

Posts on a board are merely posts on a board. We can't see each other or know the inflections or nuances of the personality. It's quite possible you or I could post something and the post will be completely misinterpreted and inflame tempers. It's happened to me on here more times than I care to remember. I try not to take it personally. If someone is angry or hurt it's not up to me to tell them how they should feel about me. All I can do is clarify myself if necessary and hope for the best. But if after all the clarification and restatements someone still doesn't like my opinion, what can I do? No one expects anyone here to change for them, we all just want to have our say. It stands to reason that once or twice somebody isn't going to like it.

You got your rookie scar Ekim, welcome to the club. I hope this hasn't soured you against posting again. You seem a nice enough fellow. We could use more of them around here.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll start posting again when my new fear of pressing the "Submit Reply" button goes away. If the policy of welcoming infrequent posters to the board is haranguing them, then you guys should really have that in writing somewhere. 'Cause this was...unpleasant to an unneccessary degree. Alright, I've said my piece. *hides again*


----------



## Tina (Apr 7, 2007)

Ekim said:


> I agree. I'm taken, but when I was imagining the "dream girl" or whatever, I usually had more of a personality type in mind; physical stuff can be important too, but I usually didn't involve that until I had a particular girl in mind. Wow, my love life sounds like a spreadsheet.



Frankly, I didn't see anything wrong with this. The guy was just giving his perspective.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 8, 2007)

Tina said:


> Frankly, I didn't see anything wrong with this. The guy was just giving his perspective.



Bagalute's the guy everybody was really after. Ekim just got in the way. Bag's post was just worded very badly.

EDIT: ManOWar had just poured out his heart with this beautiful stunning love letter. It was as if some guy was eating potato chips and offering critiques during a violin concerto.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 9, 2007)

Mmmm...potato chips....pizza....


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Bagalute's the guy everybody was really after. Ekim just got in the way. Bag's post was just worded very badly.
> 
> EDIT: ManOWar had just poured out his heart with this beautiful stunning love letter. It was as if some guy was eating potato chips and offering critiques during a violin concerto.



I understand, Lilly, but I guess I just don't see it as a reason to get so upset, particularly when you have posters from varying countries, cultures, and such. English not being one's first language can have an effect, too. I dunno, it just seems like an overreaction to me.

Jay, will you share? Especially the pizza.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> I understand, Lilly, but I guess I just don't see it as a reason to get so upset, particularly when you have posters from varying countries, cultures, and such. English not being one's first language can have an effect, too. I dunno, it just seems like an overreaction to me.
> 
> Jay, will you share? Especially the pizza.



You ever open a bag of chips and start talking during a violin concerto? Bag got off easy. I've seen entire paragraphs in music reviews devoted to the person whose cell phone went off during the 'Nymphs Water Dance' or the lady who wore a huge yellow hat and matching lemon yellow suit on the first balcony. Stuff like that is like a bucket of ice water when people are really enjoying something. A little uptight maybe but not unusual.

And I've been thinking about a bag of potato chips for almost 24 hours now.


----------



## Jes (Apr 9, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> You ever open a bag of chips and start talking during a violin concerto? Bag got off easy. I've seen entire paragraphs in music reviews devoted to the person whose cell phone went off during the 'Nymphs Water Dance' or the lady who wore a huge yellow hat and matching lemon yellow suit on the first balcony. Stuff like that is like a bucket of ice water when people are really enjoying something. A little uptight maybe but not unusual.
> 
> And I've been thinking about a bag of potato chips for almost 24 hours now.



The scene: Broadway. The play: Long Day's Journey Into Night. The monologue: Philip Seymour Hoffman--all alone on stage, full of existential angst, a product of a severely dysfunctional family riddled with alcoholism, and

*ring*ring* comes the cell phone from one of the front rows of the audience! For this, I paid $160?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 9, 2007)

I was a chorus member in a symphonic performance of the Berlioz Requiem. The maestro starts the orchestra on the pianissimo entrance and a cell phone in the front row goes off. The maestro stops the orchestra and stands up straight waiting for the guy to turn the phone off while the audience rustles and growls in disapproval. Things quiet down and the maestro begins again, and the SAME CELL PHONE goes off. The maestro stops and turns to glare at the audiance member while the rest of the audience roars in anger. 

Later in the same performance during the last movement somebody elses cell phone went off. Cell phones are a huge pet peeve of concert goers. Some theaters have talked of installing scramblers that interfere with cell phone reception during performances. I think it's a brilliant idea.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 9, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Cell phones are a huge pet peeve of concert goers. Some theaters have talked of installing scramblers that interfere with cell phone reception during performances. I think it's a brilliant idea.



Not a bad idea, the whole scrambler thing. You would still think that theatre and concert goers would at least have the decency, common sense and consideration for the performers (and their fellow patrons) to either *turn off* their phones, set them to *vibrate* or *silence*, or just leave them at home! How are people not getting this? :doh: 

Personally, I keep my phone on vibrate pretty much all the time, for the purpose of avoiding a situation such as this. Even when I'm on a train or in a restaurant and I hear someone's loud-ass cell phone ringing I find it pretty annoying (especially if its some really stupid "ringtone." Ugh!) It just seems so unecessary! 

Ok, just had to add my two cents.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 9, 2007)

Even now since most theaters put up on projector screens in the hall a reminder for patrons to turn off their cell phones before the start of the performance and STILL sometimes you hear bleeping and beeping during concerts. 

My phone plays "It's Like That" by RunDMC, so if mine went off that would really suck. I just turn mine off before I enter the building.




LJ Rock said:


> Not a bad idea, the whole scrambler thing. You would still think that theatre and concert goers would at least have the decency, common sense and consideration for the performers (and their fellow patrons) to either *turn off* their phones, set them to *vibrate* or *silence*, or just leave them at home! How are people not getting this? :doh:
> 
> Personally, I keep my phone on vibrate pretty much all the time, for the purpose of avoiding a situation such as this. Even when I'm on a train or in a restaurant and I hear someone's loud-ass cell phone ringing I find it pretty annoying (especially if its some really stupid "ringtone." Ugh!) It just seems so unecessary!
> 
> Ok, just had to add my two cents.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 9, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> My phone plays "It's Like That" by RunDMC, so if mine went off that would really suck. I just turn mine off before I enter the building.



OMG! I *love* that jam! You don't even know... that was like my *theme music* back in the day! I take it back, Lilly... if I was in the theatre and I heard your phone, I would stand up on the seat and start pop-lockin'!


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 9, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> Personally, I keep my phone on vibrate pretty much all the time, for the purpose of avoiding a situation such as this.


Yay for smart people! I do exactly the same thing.


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> You ever open a bag of chips and start talking during a violin concerto? Bag got off easy. I've seen entire paragraphs in music reviews devoted to the person whose cell phone went off during the 'Nymphs Water Dance' or the lady who wore a huge yellow hat and matching lemon yellow suit on the first balcony. Stuff like that is like a bucket of ice water when people are really enjoying something. A little uptight maybe but not unusual.
> 
> And I've been thinking about a bag of potato chips for almost 24 hours now.



I could go for some chips, too. 

I still don't see it as the same thing. Yes, it was somewhat graceless, but not rude on the level of your example of chips at a performance. It was just simple disagreement, and not posted in a nasty way. You post something on a message board, you're going to get feedback. I suppose the OP could have asked that no one disagree with him, and maybe then there would have been the opportunity for people to know that the poster just wants others to appreciate his post and not disagree or post varying opinion, even if amicably.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 9, 2007)

Manowar:

Much as I don't want to sound like a follower of Rush Limbaugh, all I can say is "ditto!"

Your post was awesome and I can really identify with it. I too am an FA who has been on a journey surrounding what I think is the "ultimate" woman.

(Because of all the messages that followed Manowar's original post, I want to insert the caveat that I am only talking about what I find visually attractive. Obviously there is a lot more than the body that attracts me to a woman. I would not enjoy a relationship with a woman who was terrific eye-candy but who was totally vapid or who had a negative personality. Similarly, I can - and have - enjoyed relationships with women who look differently from what I will describe below as an "ideal.")

I have been attracted to BBWs as long as I have had a sexual interest in women (somewhere in my "tween" years they stopped being yucky). I too originally found smaller BBWs more attractive. I wonder to a certain degree whether that has to do with the BBWs you meet and who are of your age group. I remember when I was in my late teens, I thought 30 was awfully old and, while I didn't find women (generally - not just BBW) in their late 20's/early 30's unattractive, they didn't hold much interest for me and I didn't find them anywhere near as beautiful as I do now in my early 30's. Also, while I know now that there are teenagers who are SSBBWs, I didn't know any growing up and perhaps that is why my "ideal" was a smaller BBW when I was younger (i.e., any SSBBW I saw was much older than me).

As I have aged, so has my preference for SSBBWs appreciated to the point where my preference is now in the 400+ lbs. range. I attribute this mostly to expanding my horizons (pardon the pun). I found BUF magazine in my early 20s and for the first time found out that I was not alone in my preference (I cannot emphasize enough how major a step that was for me in accepting my preference). And I got to see (I mean in "real life") some really attractive, very large BBWs. I also got to know SSBBWs in my age group. Funnily enough, I too have a preference for shorter (5'-5'5") SSBBWs like you, Manowar. Why is this? Who knows! Only thing I can think is that maybe a shorter SSBBW looks fatter. (Certainly 300 lbs is a lot bigger on 4'7" than 5'9" - I have dated woman both these heights and similar weights.)

My preference for distribution of fat has remained pretty much the same over the years: I am a pear man, and I love fat legs (especially the calves). That said, I have become a much greater admirer of bellies as I have aged. I used to barely notice them (they were nice, but not of particular interest to me); now they are an area of the woman that I really love (perhaps the biggest turn on even). Belly rubbing is probably my favorite form of foreplay now, which is a big change from my earlier years as well. (That said, I am a sucker for massaging fat anywhere on a BBW!) My views on cellulite and stretch marks have also changed over the years. I used to find them unattractive, whereas now I think they are beautiful in their own right. On the other hand, large breasts used to be a major focus for me. Don't get me wrong, I still find them alluring, but they are not all that important in what I find sexy. (And like you, I am not expecting them to be as perky as I would have in my youth.)

Finally, I want to say how well you put it when you said that "there was something primal that supersize women evoked in [you]." That really hits the nail on the head of how I feel if I see a truly beautiful SSBBW. While I find women of all sizes beautiful, their beauty doesn't hit me like a ton of bricks in the same way that I feel when I see a big, confident SSBBW. I don't know whether it is a rush of adrenaline or what it is, but it comes over you in a wave and evokes feelings of appreciation that words cannot describe.

Kudos for your post, and I hope that other FAs can share their experience as well.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 9, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> ... if I was in the theatre and I heard your phone, I would stand up on the seat and start pop-lockin'!



ROFLMAO!!!!  Thanks for that visual. For the first time since I bought it I'm glad my phone has a camera. hehehe!


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 9, 2007)

If I may take a monment to weigh in on this subject: 

At the risk of sounding like Bobby Hill's soccer coach, I think you're _all_ right in some ways. Clearly, we all have certain physical ideals, prefferences, standards, what have you, that attract us to certain people. (Lilly, I loved your example of proposing to the elderly woman with whooping cough; great imagery.  ) I think the original poster did a marvelous job of illustrating for all of us not only his own ideals, but also how those ideals have grown and changed over time as he has matured. I think that many of us FAs can identify with the notion of an ever _evolving_ sense of fat admiration. 

Of course, not all of our interests lie in merely the physical. I think it should kind of go without saying that we all would like our "ideal woman" to have a good personality that we feel is compatable with our own. Maybe its kind of sad that we need to go out of our way to mention this, but fair is fair, it's the truth and there's nothing wrong with tellin' the truth. 

One thing to maybe keep in mind, is that clutching on to our "ideals" too tightly can potentially be detrimental to our own happiness. That is to say, sometimes we can draw a mental image so vividly in our minds of this picture perfect person we want to find in our lives, that we blind ourselves to the dozens (if not hundreds) of potential mates that pass us by each day because they somehow fall short of that image we hold. Now I'm not pointing any fingers in any directions or accusing anyone here of anything, merely pointing out that in real life there are no "perfect" or "ideal" human beings. It is indeed a rare thing (if it ever happens at all) that we will find someone who litterally encapsulates _ALL_ of the qualities that we long for in a mate. Most of the time you have to pick and choose, prioritize, decide what you can live with in a person, and what's gonna send you back out to the field to keep on looking.

Yes, we all have our "ideal mate" that lives in our hearts and minds, and once in a while, if we're lucky enough, we may actually catch a glimpse of them in the person sitting across from us. Those ideals can change and evolve as we go through life, sometimes in surprising ways. Opening up our hearts and minds and allowing people in, allowing ourselves to love and be loved, wholly and truly, sometimes we can find love in places we never even dreamed of. I believe this to be true.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> Jay, will you share? Especially the pizza.


_
SHARE?!_ Don't call me scrawny and then expect me to share...

Oh, the things I do in the name of Fat and my admiration thereof. *scoots greasy pizza across table*


----------



## Tina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey! When did I call you "scrawny," buddy, eh?  

Yum! :eat1:

I really like what you had to say LJ, and find it to be true for me, too. Sometimes, we don't know who our truly 'ideal mate' is until we experience him or her.


----------



## Bagalute (Apr 10, 2007)

*opening another bag of chips for those who like*

Once again: What I was referring to when saying "I disagree" was only the part which I actually quoted. In fact, it is the only part you can disagree with since everything else was the OP sharing his experiences/preferences...maybe I should have stated that more explicitly...it seemed obvious to me. 

What probably got me started in the first place was the use of an "everyone's got..." phrase. I guess I just don't like these . About the whole "mental picture" issue: Of course we could endlessly discuss on that on a philosophical/semantical level. What is a picture? How well defined does a thing have to be to count as a picture? For me the dualistic view of people who have a rather well defined image of their "ideal mate" versus those who don't makes sense. Milan Kundera (in his wonderful book "The Unbearable Lightness of Being") is with me on this one btw. I think this has been discussed by famous psychologists as well but I might be wrong.
If you think that characteristics like being female, having either blond, brown, red or black hair, either blue, green, brown, grey or different colored eyes, either short or long hair, weighing between 220 and 425 pounds, having a black, white, brown, red or yellow skin color, being either pear, apple or hourglass shaped and being 19 to 35 years old (as it is in my case roughly speaking - not to mention the non-physical qualities) still match up to something like a mental picture that's fine with me. I'd call it something else. An artist with orders to draw a picture of Barbie or let's say one of the Big Cuties ladies would do his job. But I doubt he could draw a picture of a woman with the characteristics I mentioned above since the information is too vague to create a well defined image. 

Having said that, I'll try to get back on topic a little by giving my two cents to the initial post rather than to the one small bit I quoted:
The "stages of FA-dom" I have experienced so far are rather changes in the preferred shape than in a certain weight or age. As for the weight I guess it has even gone down a little, as I was rather fascinated/curious by the very heavy SSBBW's when I started checking out pics (I was 16 at that time, 23 these days) which seems to have lost some of its "magic" by now. I also used to be focused on large bellies and breasts but nowadays I appreciate all kinds of BBW shapes 
Apart from that, my taste in women hasn't changed much since I realized I was a FA at the age of 12 or 13. But then again I am still young, so who knows? ^^


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 10, 2007)

*takes some chips from Bagalute*

Okay, see... there's one small flaw in your argument. ManOWar says this:

_"*When I was 14, possibly younger, I formed the "ideal woman" in my head. I knew she would be short---like around 5'3---and fat, like over 200 pounds. *No specifics.* Just "fat" and "short". Everyone's got their mental picture of "ideal mate", and that was mine."_​
Aside from saying he liked his women short and over 200, no other specifics or characteristics were given. Ask 200 artists to draw a short fat woman over 200 pounds and you will have 200 different women bearing no resemblance save for their approximate height. What you described was nearly the same except for the height issue.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 10, 2007)

What kind of chips? and do you have dip?


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 10, 2007)

Did I hear dip?

(Yes. I can hear dip.)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 10, 2007)

This one looks like sour cream and onion, the other lookes like garlic and chives. :eat1:


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 10, 2007)

*has nothing to add, but brought brownies*


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 11, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> *takes some chips from Bagalute*
> 
> Okay, see... there's one small flaw in your argument. ManOWar says this:
> 
> ...


 
*realises Lilly finished the bag, and opens up a new one* 

I understand what Man O' War is seems to be implying, though. At that age its really easy to have a nebulous view on what you like in the opposite sex. A lot of adolescent boys know merely that they like thin girls, and will pursue wildly different types within that preference when they begin dating. I remember being in Man O' War's Stage 1, where I was simply excited by fat women in general...and for the nascent FA, a 200lb woman being the most common size of "fat woman" he sees, she easily becomes that initial symbol to a young man for fat women in general. 

*stuffs mouth, offers bag, and eyes Waxwing's brownies*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 11, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> *has nothing to add, but brought brownies*



are they from chick-fil-a? *looks hopeful and starts to drool*


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> are they from chick-fil-a? *looks hopeful and starts to drool*



Why, what is chik-fil-a when it's at home? 

They were boring brownies from the bakery department at Shaw's, and they are now but a memory. I'll bring more.


----------



## DrFeeder (Apr 15, 2007)

When I was a young man I thought Renoir's Blonde Bather was sexy and beautiful, but a bit chubbier than my ideal. Now I think she could stand to gain a few pounds!

So my tastes have definitely expanded over the years...


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 16, 2007)

Russell Williams said:


> If a woman calls on the phone, or, while dressed in a tent, stands in front of me, with no makeup on, I can easily
> hold a deep, philosophical discussion with her. However, let the woman in question have make up on, her hair in order and wear a form fitting outfit, then my attention wanders, my mind stumbles, and my train of logic runs off the track.



But what if she's wearing a form-fitting outfit, has a cute haircut, _and_ wants to have a deep philosophical discussion? If you ask me, that's when things _really_ start to get steamy :smitten: 

Making small talk on a first date once, I asked my date "what have you read lately?", to which she replied "Kant's _Prolegomenon to the Metaphysics of Morals_." That got me so hot that I was almost able to overlook the fact that she was a skinny chick  

(Seriously, though, Russell, that's a wonderful essay.)


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 16, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> *realises Lilly finished the bag, and opens up a new one*
> 
> I understand what Man O' War is seems to be implying, though. At that age its really easy to have a nebulous view on what you like in the opposite sex. A lot of adolescent boys know merely that they like thin girls, and will pursue wildly different types within that preference when they begin dating. I remember being in Man O' War's Stage 1, where I was simply excited by fat women in general...and for the nascent FA, a 200lb woman being the most common size of "fat woman" he sees, she easily becomes that initial symbol to a young man for fat women in general.
> 
> *stuffs mouth, offers bag, and eyes Waxwing's brownies*



I'm pretty surprised by this thread, actually. I wouldn't have guessed that many FAs pass through a preference for comparatively smaller sizes -- as far as I can remember, I came out of the womb liking supersize women.

*rings doorbell* Pizza's here!


----------



## hello2u (Apr 29, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I was a chorus member in a symphonic performance of the Berlioz Requiem. The maestro starts the orchestra on the pianissimo entrance and a cell phone in the front row goes off. The maestro stops the orchestra and stands up straight waiting for the guy to turn the phone off while the audience rustles and growls in disapproval. Things quiet down and the maestro begins again, and the SAME CELL PHONE goes off. The maestro stops and turns to glare at the audiance member while the rest of the audience roars in anger.
> 
> Later in the same performance during the last movement somebody elses cell phone went off. Cell phones are a huge pet peeve of concert goers. Some theaters have talked of installing scramblers that interfere with cell phone reception during performances. I think it's a brilliant idea.





Yeah cell phones can be intrusive, and distract from a moment that may be an important element of whatever it is you're viewing/listening to........ but what if your a parent, having a nice adult evening away from your offspring, as a parent(s) you want to at-least have your phone on vibrate, in case of an emergency concerning/involving their child/children; a parent must be available even when they are away from their child/children. Just a thought, please,no offense intended.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 29, 2009)

hello2u said:


> Yeah cell phones can be intrusive, and distract from a moment that may be an important element of whatever it is you're viewing/listening to........ but what if your a parent, having a nice adult evening away from your offspring, as a parent(s) you want to at-least have your phone on vibrate, in case of an emergency concerning/involving their child/children; a parent must be available even when they are away from their child/children. Just a thought, please,no offense intended.



I thought having athe phone on vibrate might be okay until it happened one day. Some guy's phone went off, he pulled it out and it glowed this bright blue eerie light while he texted back and fourth with whoever it was who was trying to get him. From then on I was aware every time it buzzed. It was distracting and many people around us were really irritated. I think if you have to do something you have to do something but if it's going to get involved, leave the theater.


----------



## Tad (Apr 29, 2009)

hello2u said:


> ....... but what if your a parent, having a nice adult evening away from your offspring, as a parent(s) you want to at-least have your phone on vibrate, in case of an emergency concerning/involving their child/children; a parent must be available even when they are away from their child/children. Just a thought, please,no offense intended.



Speaking as a parent, most theatres always had a set up where you could call the main number and ask them to get someone from a specific row and seat, for just this sort of situation. Parents did manage to function before cell phones, and we still can.....just need to brief the babysitter, etc, properly.

Although if everyone would use vibrate, would not be such a big deal, I admit.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 3, 2009)

I hate when I read through most of a thread and realize its from 2007.


----------



## Webmaster (May 4, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I hate when I read through most of a thread and realize its from 2007.



I think that is one good argument against collecting and moving threads to a newly created forum. 

The counter-argument would be that some issues never go out of style, and one might as well put such threads to where they belong and can be commented on.


----------



## Tad (May 4, 2009)

Possibly move them in, but lock them? So that they are there to be seen, where you'd expect to find them, but if people want to carry on the conversation they can start something more recent?


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 4, 2009)

This thread is among my top 10 favorites.


----------



## sarahreign (May 4, 2009)

Hey well I am a Wed Girl and I do Constider myself a FFA.I mean I like big girls, even chubby ones. IDK If they cute then they ok. For guys, (no Offense) but I like average/muscular build guys. I dont know what it is, I guess I just like to Play with a belly one girl thats big as mines! I mean who could pass up a Pretty fat chik with a awesome belly & ass to play wit?


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Some theaters have talked of installing scramblers that interfere with cell phone reception during performances. I think it's a brilliant idea.


That IS a great idea!! Maby they could invent something where the soundwaves given off by the person's ringtone became poisonous and actually killed them. I dont think thats extreme at all. 
x
p.s You saying 89 year old women with whooping cough are not sexy??


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> This one looks like sour cream and onion, the other lookes like garlic and chives. :eat1:


Oh weird.. cause in the UK we usually get 'sour cream n chive' or 'garlic and onion' ANYWAY.
At this point in time my preference is Blonde, blue eyed, over 300lb, kinna same height as me 'person'. Though if you had asked me the same question a couple of years ago it wouldn't have been so specific. Because i am loved up, my partner is my perfect person and the attributes she has are exactly what i want. Though, if she dyed her hair, wore colour contacts, wore heels and lost or gained *some* weight my feelings, i know wouldnt change in any way. *I say, some weight because if she were to become really thin, being an Fa i would be less attracted to her. (btw, if i gained weight she would be less attracted to me as she is not an Fa..so its a trade off). 
Aye..so..i think in some ways attraction can be relative to the 'person' you fall in love with. You might not realise you love, say blonde hair, whooping cough  etc..but these things might just sparkle and stand out because i think love gives some things an extra sprinkle of lovelyness or at least gives some things a chance that you might not have considered before. 
All moosh aside though i think most Fa's i have chatted to have said that their tastes have changed as they have developed, aged, grown with their sexuality and i'm talking size wise; It might be that they develop a taste for larger women or their tastes become less or more focused. I think most sexualities get refined as we discover and explore new things we like.
For me, when i was in my teens i would crush on people who were a bit chubby and even people who 'used to' be fat. The people i thought were hot were probably smaller than i am now and now i hardly ever find women my size sexually attractive. 
I think once i realised there were a plethora of different sizes of beautiful big women in the world i became more bi-sizual. I think my tastes have stablised at a preference for women on the bigger end of the bbw spectrum though i can still find smaller bbw's attractive. So, i can totally identify that there have been significant movements in my preferences. I wonder if most Fa's go through a Bi-sizual stage?? Even Fa's who only like ssbbws, do they just suddenly love them or have they always loved them. I have a feeling that a lot of people at some point were bi-sizual even if they have a preference now. I think this is part of the process of identifying with your sexuality. i could be wrong though.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 5, 2009)

I think that for most people with every rule there are always exceptions. The world is filled with stories of people who held some heroic standard view but ended up partnering with someone who didn't at all fit that view. Suddenly that 'person' is their new fetish. Everything about them is completely fascinating to the point of becoming a complete nuisance to the person at times. They may still think 80's Madonna is hot though. I think these standards are fun to talk about and obsess over but reality often has other ideas in mind. Tastes are going to evolve as we become exposed to more possibilities. Like whooping cough for example.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 5, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> The counter-argument would be that some issues never go out of style, and one might as well put such threads to where they belong and can be commented on.



Exactly. I'd rather see an old thread revived than to see the same topic recreated in a new thread 30 different times.

Viva la Old Threads! lol


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> reality often has other ideas in mind.


ooh i like this.. want to steal it!! I dont know what for yet though..just consider it stoled!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> ooh i like this.. want to steal it!! I dont know what for yet though..just consider it stoled!!!



Yay! :bounce: I've stolen so much stuff from you that this is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Blockierer (Dec 3, 2010)

*To bump up this good old thread. *


ManOWar said:


> *When I was 14, possibly younger, I formed the "ideal woman" in my head. I knew she would be short---like around 5'3---and fat, like over 200 pounds.
> .


*My dreamgirl had large pendulous breast and was a bit chubby 180 to 280 lbs.*


ManOWar said:


> .
> *As time went on, my idea of sexy expanded, and I discovered I was very much attracted to women upward of 300 pounds---and over 400 pounds. .


*That's my experience too. *lol* And, at age 55 the size of boobs means nothing to me.  I'm more interested in the size of the belly and the circumferences of the legs and hips.  Most likely, I can .... fat women only.:happy:*


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 3, 2010)

Blockierer said:


> *To bump up this good old thread. *



wow - blast from the past! kind of cool to go back and read through this again.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 6, 2010)

Bagalute said:


> I disagree. Some or maybe many do but I am not one of them. I know my ideal woman would have to be intelligent, funny and most likely big. Apart from that the picture is never finished until I see my ideal woman (right now I am with my perfect girl  ) . I don't see a certain hair colour, an apple/pear/hourglass shape, a certain height or weight, breast size or anything



you may disagree, but most people do have a visual image in their head of their ideal match.
i know i do.
(EDIT: it seems i necroquoted. oops.)


----------



## MrRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

My preferences have changed too. I think as my self-acceptance and awareness as an FA increased, so did my size preference.


----------



## rarepearman (Jan 30, 2011)

ManOWar said:


> **When I was 14, possibly younger, I formed the "ideal woman" in my head. I knew she would be short---like around 5'3---and fat, like over 200 pounds. No specifics. Just "fat" and "short". Everyone's got their mental picture of "ideal mate", and that was mine. At the time, the net hadn't come into wide use, so there were no photos to judge from---all I knew were the girls from my hometown, and who I found myself attracted to.
> 
> (I should say my "ideal woman" wasn't just a body with no personality---I knew she would be funny, smart and kind. That goes without saying, but I'm saying it anyway!)
> 
> ...



i agree those are the same things i like about ssbbw


----------



## J_Underscore (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know, I might've gone through some stages, but the raw sexual attraction was always the same. I just had to learn a lil more and more about it  and I'm so lucky that my gf is what I've always wanted, she is perfect in every way and I actually brought the dominant side out of her :wubu:


----------



## Deacone (Feb 12, 2011)

J_JP_M said:


> I don't know, I might've gone through some stages, but the raw sexual attraction was always the same. I just had to learn a lil more and more about it  and I'm so lucky that my gf is what I've always wanted, she is perfect in every way and I actually brought the dominant side out of her :wubu:



you love it really


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 18, 2011)

Came into this thread (ha ha!) expecting a reflection upon the FA self-discovery we go through as children, up through the teen hell of high school, and our fumbling, late-bloomer steps through the dating world after that.

Instead I find...this.

Maybe I'll fix that after I whip up some more words.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 18, 2011)

You... you necro'd a thread with posts from two of my favorite departed board members.

I hate being reminded they're gone.


----------

